# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Për të gjithë ata që studiojnë Informatikë

## besart

Tregoni njohurite tuaja mbi Kompjuterin dhe Internetin,qdo gje qe dini shkruani ne kete teme,ti shperndajme njohurite tona,te mesojne te tjeret nga ne....
psh.
qe une do te postoj nje teme ne lidhje me Rrjetat Kompjterike..


RRJETAT KOMPJUTERIKE


Me ndërlidhje të dy ose më shumë kompjuterëve në mes veti realizohet i ashtuquajturi rrjet kompjuterik.

Rrjetin kompjuterik e përbëjnë:
	Kompjuterët,
	pajisjet lidhëse dhe 
	lidhjet në mes tyre.

Kompjuterët në përberjë të rrjetit kompjuterik mund të jenë:

	Kompjuter më përparësi të njejtë ose ( ang. rrjetat " Peer to Peer " );si dhe 
	Server me klientë  apo me stacione punuese; ku njëri ose disa kompjuterë kryejnë funksione të përbashkëta për tërë rrjetin dhe këta kompjuterë quhen serverë, ndërsa klient quhen kompjuterët e tjerë në rrjet.

Dallojmë lloje të ndryshme të rrjetave kompjuterike, siq janë:

	LAN  -- ( ang. Local Area Network  ) -- Rrjeti lokal kompjuterik, 
	MAN -- ( ang. Metropolitan Area Network ) -- Rrjeti kompjuterik i qytetit,
	WAN -- (ang. Wide Area Network ) -- Rrjeti i gjërë kompjuterik.

Përveq këtyre sot në botë ekziston edhe rrjeti ndërkombëtar kompjuterik i quajtur: '' INTERNET ", shkurtesë nga '' INTERNATIONAL  NETWORK '', dhe bënë pjesë në rrjetin kompjuterik më strukturë të nderlikuar.
Interneti bënë lidhjen e të gjitha rrjetave kompjuterike në botë, duke ndërlidhë keshtu në një rrjetë me miliona kompjuterë anë e mbanë botës, numri i të cilëve nuk dihet saktësisht, por mendohet që në ketë rrjetë sot janë të kyqur më shumë se 120 milionë kompjuterë në gjithë botën.

Hierarkia  e  rrjetes  globale
Është  në  natyrën  e  rrjetave  komunikuese  moderne  që  të  qëndrojnë  në  evuluim  të  vazhdueshëm. Faktorët  siq  janë: ndryshimet  në  modelet  e  perdorimit  dhe  shpërndarja  e  përmbajtjeve  krijojnë  definicionin  e  rrjetave  si   një  punë  në  progres. Me  gjithë  këtë; rrjeten   globale  përgjithësisht  mund  ta  definojmë  si  një  etnitet  të  madh  të  mbështetur    në  variablat  siq  janë  teknologjija  e  transportit,  distanca  dhe  aplikimet  tjera  të  tilla. Një  mënyrë  për  të  përshkruar  MAN (Metropolitan  Area  Networks) do  të  ishte  të  thëmi  se  kjo  nuk  është  rrjetë  Long-haul e as pjesë e  rrjetave hyrëse apo qasëse ( access network), por është një  rrjetë  qe shtrihet ndermjet ketyre të  dyjave siq  është paraqitur në  fig .1.


                                   Fig. 1.Hierarkia  e rrjetes globale

Rrjetat Long-haul (transportuese në  distanca  të  mëdha)
Rrjetat Long-haul janë berthama  e  rrjetes  globale.Siq  tregon  edhe  vet emri  i  tyre  sherbejnë  per  tansportin  e  informatave  në  distance  të  mëdha  ne  nivel  nacional  dhe  global, këto  rrjeta  lidhin  rrjetat MAN.
Në shumë  raste  keto  rrjeta  të  cilat  tradicionalisht  kanë  qene  të  bazuara  në  teknologjinë  SONET ( Synchronous  Optical  Network ) apo SDH (Synchronous Digital  Hierarchy) shfrytëzojnë  fijet  optike  si  rezultat  i  kerkesave  për    brez  më  të  gjërë.
Rrjetat  hyrese  apo  qasëse ( access  network)
Në  fund  të  spektrit  gjenden  rrjetat  hyrëse. Këto  rrjeta  janë  të  mbyllura  te  përdoruesit   në  maje  të  rrjetave  MAN. Këto  janë të  karakterizuara  me  protokole  dhe  infrastrukturë  të  llojllojshme. Këto  rrjeta  lidhin  konsumatorët  që  nga  përdoruesit  rezident  të  internetit  deri  te  korpurimet  më  të  gjera  dhe  institucionale .
Rrjetat  MAN (Metropolian  Area  Network)
Rrjeta  MAN është  një  rrjetë  që  nderlidhë  shfrytëzuesit  më  resurset  e  kompjuterit  në  siperfaqe  gjeografike  apo  regjione  që  janë  më  të  mëdhaja  se  sa  ato  të  mbuluara  nga  rrjetat  lokale LAN  por  janë  më  të  vogla  se  siperfaqjet  e  mbuluara  nga  rrjetat  e  gjera  WAN. Termi  është  aplikuar  te  nderlidhjet  e  rrjetave  në  një  qytet  mbrenda    një  rrjete  të  gjerë.Kjo  rrjetë  gjithashtu  është  perdorur  që  të  bëjë  nderlidhjen  e  disa  rrjetave  lokale  duke  i  lidhur  ato  me  linja  backbone. Shembuj  të  ketyre  rrjetave  të  madhësive  të  ndryshme  mund  të  gjinden  në  siperfaqet  metropolitane  të Londres, Lodit (Poloni) dhe  Gjeneves.                                             Univerzitetet  gjithashtu  perdorin këtë  term  që të  pershkruajnë  rrjetat  e  tyre. Rrjetat  MAN  kan  shumë  karakteristika  të  përbashkëta  me  rrjetat  hyrëse,  siq  janë:  protokolet  e  ndryshme  dhe  shpejtësitë  e  kanalit. Sikur  rrjetat  hyrëse, MAN-i  ka  qenë  tradicionalishtë  i  bazuar  në  SONET \ SDH  duke  përdorur  topologjinë  poin to  point apo  unazë me  multipleksera   add\drop(ADMs).


Hisori e shkurtë e NOS-it

NOS-i ( Network Operating System ), ekziston më shumë se qe tridhjetë vite.
Sistemi operativ i quajtur UNIX , është dizajnuar vetëm për një qellim, dhe ai qellim ka qenë mbrojtja e sistemit operativ te rrjetit.
Në format e hershme, Windows-i nuk e kishte një gjë te tillë, keshtu  Novel NetWare  u bë një nga sistemet më te popullarizuara te asaj kohe.
Mirëpo nuk kaloi një kohë e gjatë dhe kompania Microsoft, nxori në treg versionet si:
	Windows 95 
	Windows for Workgroups
Te cilat qenë sistemet operative rrjetore te parat qe nxori Microsoft. Mirëpo më vonë u zhvilluan edhe sisteme operative te tjera si:
	Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition 
	OS/2
	Microsoft Lan Manager
	Artisoft Lantastic
	Performance Technology Power-serve, etj.



SISTEMET  OPERATIVE TË  RRJETAVE KOMPJUTERIKE

Gjatë projektimit të një rrjeti kompjuterik, kujdes të shtuar duhet ti kushtohet edhe zgjedhjes së sistemit operativ të rrjetit.
Sistemi operativ i rrjetit duhet që të ofrojë mundëisnë që të mos vendoset i tëri në një kompjuter të vetëm, por komponentet e nevojshme për atë sistem operativ, duhet të jenë të vendosura në më shumë kompjuterë.
Ketë mundësi e ofrojnë shumë sisteme operative të ndryshme siq janë:

	Windows 95 
	Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition 
	Windows Millenium (ME) 
	Windows NT 
	Windows 2000 
	Windows XP 
	Windows for Workgroups
	Novel Netware
	OS/2
	Unix
	Microsoft Lan Manager
	Artisoft Lantastic
	Performance Technology Power-serve, etj.

Shumë njerëz përdorin këto sisteme, mirëpo është njoftuar se kompania Microsoft, është kritikuar nga disa persona për dobësinë që kanë sistemet e tyre të Windows-it ,siq janë; siguria,mirëpo  në edicionin e fundit ,shihet qartë se kjo mangësi qe i ka munguar Windowsit në edicionet e mëparshme është riparuar.
Shumica  e njerëzve te thjeshtë sistemin operativ të rrjetit kompjuterik,e përdorin për të:

	Shiquar një web faqe,
	Për të derguar apo pranuar një email, ( postë elektronike),
	Për të komunikuar në chat,(komunikim i drejtpërdrejtë),
	Për të luajtur lojëra të ndryshme, etj.

Mirëpo, personat qe kanë mjaft njohuri në internet dhe kompjuter, këto sisteme i përdorin edhe për të transferuar fajlla te ndryshëm nga apo në FTP-( File Transfer Protocol).
Në temën rrjetat kompjuterike kemi cekur se kompjuterët në përberje të rrjetit kompjuterik mund të jenë kompjuterë me përparësi të njëjtë dhe më server më klient.
Tek rrjetat në të cilat kompjuterët janë të lidhur më përparësi të njejtë (ang. rrjetat Peer to Peer),në të gjithë kompjuterët duhet që të instalohet pjesë e njëjtë e sistemit operativ (për ketë arsye edhe quhen kompjuter më përparësi të njëjtë), dhe në këtë mënyrë mundësohet komunikimi në mes të kompjuterëve.
Ndërsa të rrjetat kompjuterike të quajtura server më klient, pjesa kryesore e sistemit operativ duhet të vendoset në server. Kurse në klient apo stacione punuese vendoset vetëm ajo pjesë e sistemit operativ e cila bënë të mundur komunikimin e klientit me server.  
Për server të rrjetit duhet të zgjedhet kompjuteri,i cili ka procesorin më të shpejtë ,ka disqe më të mëdha ,dhe kujtesë punuese (Ram Memorje) më të madhe.
Kur jemi të kujtesa punuese duhet cekur se kemi kujtesë punuese të quajtur:  Sd-ram ( es-de ram ) dhe  Dd-ram ( de-de ram), në kohen e fundit më  e preferueshme është kujtesa Dd-ram.

----------

